# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى آدم > منتدى السيارات >  سيــارة خــاصة للرقص

## معاذ ملحم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 


شفت هالموضوع وحبيت أنقله لكم ،،


بصراااحـــــــه :: اغرب سياره !! ،،



سيارة خاصة للرقص !











** *
*

----------


## تحية عسكريه

شو الروعة هاي شو شغل حفلات روك ثانكس معاذ يا مان  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## معاذ ملحم

شكرا يا صديقي على الرد الجميل يا تحيه عسكريه


و هاي السياره بهديها لأبن خالتي معاذ خطاطبه

----------


## تحية عسكريه

عراسي يا معاذ وابن خالتك سلملي عليه مش تنسى 


 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## مدحت

:SnipeR (62):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

عن جد بتجنن

مشكور

----------


## Secret

واااو
دي جي متنقل

الفكرة روعههههه

بس الشرطه اكيد رح تخالفه علشان مركب سستم هههههههههههههههههه :Db465236ff:

----------


## mylife079

شكرا معاذ

----------


## معاذ ملحم

شكرا يا شبابا على المرور الاروع 


يسلمووو

----------


## النورس الحزين

تسلم يا ماااااااااااااان سيارة بتجنن بهديها الك وبس

----------


## معاذ ملحم

على راسي يا كبير

----------


## محمد العزام

مشكور معاذ

----------


## زهرة النرجس

حلو كتير

----------


## معاذ ملحم

ان شاء الله السياره عجبتكم

----------


## Theplague

رووووووووووووووعه

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

حلوووو

----------


## معاذ ملحم

شكرا لكم على المرور 

لكل من  
زهرة المطر و صديقي محمد

----------


## فارس الأحلام

رقصني على الوحدة هههههههههههه

----------


## معاذ ملحم

:Db465236ff:

----------


## دليلة

حلوووة ناقصين احنا حوادث

----------


## تيتو

شو هالفياعة

----------


## معاذ ملحم

شكرا تيتو على المرور

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

رهيبه  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

يسلمو  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## معاذ ملحم

:Smile:

----------

